# Steam and a Free wifi network.



## linkin

I cannot for the life of me get steam to work on McDonalds Free Wifi. (google it)

Steam sits there trying to update, no network activity in task manager. Eventually it tells me that there's no network or that it can't conenct and lets me run in offline mode. I can't do that now because my brother reinstalled it thinking it fix the problem. Now it throws up that i can't go into offline mode because i ahven't logged on to an account before 

So i am desperately trying to get it to work. I've tried using the -tcp thing but it doesn't seem to work...

Any help would be great from you netowrking guru;s.

The free wifi is filtered (to be "family friendly"), and you have to log on first (open a browser and accept the terms and conditions and click log in) from that point it gives me a 50mb download limit before i have to log in again.

Can anyone helpa t all? I want to play Gmod and CSS but i can't even do them in ofline mode now


----------



## teamhex

They have a filter thats blocking it. We have the same thing where I work. It just sits there. Nothing you can do.


----------



## Geoff

I'm sure they were smart and disabled people from using online games, torrents, or any other high-bandwidth activity.


----------



## linkin

So there's no way at all to log in to steam on this connection?

By the way guys, you can get portal for free until may 24th. check the gaming section  All you have to do is register your account.


----------



## linkin

Well well well. I found a way to do it. A program called Hotspot Shield. It will slow you down a fair bit but it works, I'm gradually updating steam (31% now) but it keeps disconnecting because it is wireless.. but i'm getting there.

At least after this i'll be able to play gmod and css


----------



## Geoff

Why don't you just install the game at home?


----------



## linkin

Because i live at my dads with a public wifi network... i only go to my mums place on weekends, and i really don't want to lug my rig up/down there all the time....

But at least i can buy games, download and backup them at my mums and restore them onto my computer now.


----------



## Geoff

basumayra0910 said:


> hello guys ...
> 
> 
> its really nice and informative post....
> 
> 
> i just liked it....
> 
> 
> thanks for your information guys .......


Thanks for your useless post.


----------



## diduknowthat

linkin said:


> Well well well. I found a way to do it. A program called Hotspot Shield. It will slow you down a fair bit but it works, I'm gradually updating steam (31% now) but it keeps disconnecting because it is wireless.. but i'm getting there.
> 
> At least after this i'll be able to play gmod and css



Ah yes good old VPN's, gets you around virtually anything. Do watch out for porn popups though.


----------



## linkin

That's what Adblock Plus is for


----------

